# Scott 2009 team issues



## echelonphoto (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

I am new to the forum. I had a post going in the frames section...but I though I might
get better feedback here.

I recently bought a new 2009 CR1 team at EMS store...they had a closeout for 1549
I rode the bike there before I purchased and felt it had a nice solid ride and felt very good.

Since then, I have had it back for a tuneup and replaced the cassette with an 11-28 for
better mountain riding. After I got the bike back...it rode much harsher than previously...I
think the initial tire pressure was low at purchase and gave me a false impression of the ride.

I checked the NEW tire pressure and it was at about 130...which is in spec...I lowered it
to 100 psi and it is still very harsh...so the initial tire pressure must have been really low...this
is from the bike shop. Now I am not so happy with the ride...it feels more twitchy and you
fell every road irregularity...when I stand in the saddle...I feel less confident.


I am wondering if this model may be too stiff for me....should I bring it back? They
do have and unconditional return policy.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like during your tune-up, they switched bikes on you. Bike shops are evil like that. I'd go back and demand your original bike back.


----------



## echelonphoto (May 24, 2006)

Just replaced the tires with michelin 25's....nice riding tire....but the rear tire actually contacts the crotch of the rear fork at full pressure. I had to reduce pressure to 85lbs to
avoid the rubbing


----------

